
Ask HN: Does anybody have this annotated music dataset? - jacquesm
Hi there HN, you&#x27;re my &#x27;means of last resort&#x27;, or so I hope. I&#x27;m working on a music project and would very much like to get my hands on a particular dataset because it is used in many papers reporting other people&#x27;s results. Unfortunately the download facility doesn&#x27;t work (it&#x27;s password protected, I&#x27;ve signed up but then it will not allow me to log in).<p>The email addresses associated with the project all bounce.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tsi.telecom-paristech.fr&#x2F;aao&#x2F;en&#x2F;2010&#x2F;07&#x2F;08&#x2F;maps-database-a-piano-database-for-multipitch-estimation-and-automatic-transcription-of-music&#x2F;<p>Is the download page.<p>Does anybody have this dataset, have another pointer to where I could find it or is there someone who is in contact with one of the authors?<p>Thank you very much for any help you can provide.<p>best,<p>Jacques
======
HelenePhisher
This seems to be the personal website of the author of the set:
[https://pageperso.lis-lab.fr/~valentin.emiya/wp/](https://pageperso.lis-
lab.fr/~valentin.emiya/wp/)

There is another mail address mentioned; you could try to reach him there.

